# A team of villains



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2008)

he side-team in my Nightscout universe is HERO, or Hybrids Emergency Response Ops (as seen here). I decided to give them a villain team, also Hybrids, representing the "bad side". I'm gonna call them HORDE - Hybrid Outlaws Renegades. Unlike HERO, where everyone has equality, the HORDE is a five-man team that has a "hierarchic" position.

Lord Leoric - lion Hybrid; the "king" and strongman. He took a lion Hybrid formula after thinking of their superiority. He believes in the idea that Hybrids are over humans, and believes that he could "lead" them. He also wants to be a ruler. However, he only likes those that follows his ideals, and hence despises HERO especially their tiger leader Stripes.

Bloodwing - bat Hybrid; the "secretary" and sky scout. She sticks with Leoric because she believes that she will get the position of right-hand person (although Leoric concedes with Streak as well). She has a thing for human blood after developing hemophilia when she was a nurse. Her target of dislike is the HERO's falcon wingman Aviator.

Ironsteed - horse Hybrid; the "enforcer" who is also powerful and fast. His former football career was "soiled" when the drug he was taking was actually a horse Hybrid formula. He became a hired gun, until he was accepted in HORDE. The combined strength and speed makes him deadly, often fighting the fast and agile gazelle HERO-ine Gaze.

Streak - killer whale Hybrid; the "treasurer" who knows the sea, not to mention has a pair of strong jaws. He was a former pirate who accumulated a vast amount of treasure after escaping his crew. He took a whale Hybrid formula to hide himself. He joined Leoric simply because he knows he will get rich with them. He likes to mess HERO's local lazy otter bum Otto.

So now I need one more (they need to be five so that HERO will recruit one more for their rank - Fang the wolf). I was thinking of a hyena, but maybe you could suggest another.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you need a reptile, unless it's crucial that they all be mammalian.  >^_^<


----------



## Madame (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, a reptile would be cool. Maybe a Gecko for a stealthy climbing character?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2008)

Are they cunning and sneaky and well... tricky enough?


----------



## Madame (Jan 14, 2008)

I imagine so. Some geckos have the ability to change the color of their skin to either hide from predators or disguise themselves from prey. I'd say that makes them pretty tricky critters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm okay. I guess it's better than a canid or a canine-looking choice (mainly because Fang is a wolf).


----------

